
A Proposal for a Minimum Viable Model, the HW Startup's 3D MVP - mkummer
https://medium.com/@mkummer/create-an-mvp-3d-model-for-your-hardware-startup-in-an-hour-f1e0742af866
======
PascLeRasc
I think the best part of getting a basic 3D model done is to give you an idea
of some physical constraints before spending big bucks on materials, e.g., you
might realize that there's no space for a battery on your internet water
bottle.

~~~
mkummer
Definitely, both sizing and layout - On paper we thought we'd be able to
design our current product in a reasonable form factor with a symmetric
layout.

During the modeling phase we quickly switched to an asymmetric layout to
maintain the form factor we were going for.

